# The Boneyard



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Also known as the 309th Aerospace Maintenance and Regeneration Group (AMARG) in Tucson, Arizona located on Davis-Monthan Air Force Base.

As my dad was in the RAF, I've always had an interest in military planes and grew up with them screaming over our RAF houses...so found the above boneyard on Google Maps and spent an hour or so just gazing at the aerial views.

The Boneyard

Don't forget to zoom in and pan around...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

that looks amazing  looks almost unreal


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Incredible..... 

Thanks for posting Paul..


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I used to have a book about the Boneyard with some great pics in it, including one where there was a section of planes surrounded by a fence made entirely of propellers from the mighty Convair B36. It's quite sad really as there are an awful lot of rare and in some cases totally unique aircraft stored there.

Thanks for posting Paul. :thumbsup:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's a lot of planes, isn't there also somewhere in the USA where they fly all redundant commercial aircraft to a similar fate :blink:

BTW Check out the video on youtube


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

There are two or three Military facilities all located fairly close together in Arizona doing a similar job. If you download google earth and then do a search for the "pins" on the web, you will find them.

Always amazed at the sight of the B52's with their wings on the floor next to them... enormous things.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

PhilM said:


> That's a lot of planes, isn't there also somewhere in the USA where they fly all redundant commercial aircraft to a similar fate :blink:
> 
> BTW Check out the video on youtube


It's the Goodyear Airport in the same vicinity as Davis Monthan. 

Great clip Phil. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

PhilM said:


> That's a lot of planes, isn't there also somewhere in the USA where they fly all redundant commercial aircraft to a similar fate :blink:
> 
> BTW Check out the video on youtube


There was a series on the discovery channel about a firm that strips parts from the planes and turns them into "designer" furniture. The prices were


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I keep forgetting that Google Maps / Google Earth is not always the best for these type of aerial shots....Microsoft's Local Live (old name) is much better for perspective views....

Take a look at this...those B52's with the wings clipped....if you're not familiar with Local Live, you can change your viewing angle...which is pretty impressive! Again, zoom out and pan around....


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Amazing. It's almost unbelievable that there can be so many in one space.

Especially when you consider the sheer size of one single plane.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Superb. Cheers for posting


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Holy cow that's bonkers!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I believe the desert air keeps them from corrosion... (it's a dry heat...)

A giant guillotine is/was used to chop 'em up....

Only in America...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I know the USN has a policy to keep ships in reserve until their hulls are unservicable. Perhaps they do the same with planes, if the shit really hit the fan could they be used I wonder?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

JoT said:


> I know the USN has a policy to keep ships in reserve until their hulls are unservicable. Perhaps they do the same with planes, if the **** really hit the fan could they be used I wonder?


Yes a lot of the aircraft stored there can be used. They either remove all military equipment and then put them up for disposal, a lot of enthusiasts buy them either to restore for museum display or even to be put back in the air. They also sell them to other countries who can't afford the latest breed of planes.


----------



## Bri (Nov 2, 2006)

If you're interested in aircraft try this link

http://forums.airshows.co.uk/cgi-bin/ukarb...act=SF;f=9;st=0

Check out some of the low level pic's taken over the Lakes and Wales


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Bri said:


> If you're interested in aircraft try this link
> 
> http://forums.airshows.co.uk/cgi-bin/ukarb...act=SF;f=9;st=0
> 
> Check out some of the low level pic's taken over the Lakes and Wales


Great link. Thanks for posting. :thumbsup: Some great pics there.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Wow some of those pictures are amazing


----------

